# So happy! Corydoras Hastatus finally coming in!



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

Yay! My contact finally has some C. Hastatus for sale! I've been searching high and low for some pygmy cories and I happened upon a guy that had some that were breeding. My patience is finally going to be rewarded! Woot!

Hopefully by Sunday, I will have 6 lil guys happily swimming my 20 gallon.

Is 6 for $20 a fair price?


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think 10 for 20 bucks would be good, any other opinions here?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Tank-bred demands a higher price I suppose? Plus, if you're getting them locally, you won't have to worry about adding shipping prices


----------



## tbrat (Jan 16, 2008)

Both fishman9809 and erijnal make good points and are right. I paid two bucks each for mine but that was before shipping costs too. So once you add shipping into the mix it was higher. But also if I had been able to get them locally thru a hobbiest who bred them I would have paid more for them way before running the risk of having them shipped to me. I was lucky tho when I got mine I didn't have one loss and I'm still loving the heck out of them they are just a fun fish watch! Good luck with yours and have fun watching them!
brat


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for confirming things for me, everyone. This is the fish I've been hunting for since I set up my NPT a couple months ago, so I'm super psyched. Just about as excited as I was to get my first Red Cherry Shrimp.

tbrat, do you feed yours anything special? The seller is currently feeding them freshly hatched brine shrimp so I'm worried they won't readily make the switch to what I'm currently feeding the tank: crushed tetra flakes, dried blood and tubifex worms, hikari algae wafers and micro wafers, and frozen brine shrimp.

My tank is also a messy salad bowl of plants so I'm hoping they feel comfortable. There isn't much open ground left as the pygmy chain swords are quickly filling in.


----------



## tbrat (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope I don't feed them anything at all special...just whatever I feed that tank which is a little bit of everything since I think fish should have a diverse diet as well. You're really gonna love watching these kids, even when they are just hanging out on a leaf of a plant they are funny to watch. Something so small just sleeping there on the leaf without a care in the world....must be nice! lol

hth and again have fun!
brat


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

I paid $3.00 each, and they were supposedly otocinclus. I didn't look closely, just saw they were plump and unusually small and bought six. When I looked closer at home I thought they didn't quite move right, then I realized what they were. I had been wanting some for a long time so I was happy. I have never seen them again at that store. I go there because they are the only store that labels their fish accurately... most of the time.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

ha, what a funny coincident......


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

So the lil guys are in and adjusting. They are shy nervous lil guys. They have the funniest hovering motion. They seem to twitch a lot. I'm not used to seeing a fish move so much to stay in one spot. They are funny to watch. When one comes out to investigate what's happening, they will all daisy chain out one by one. haha. I hope they really get over their shyness so I can see them more. For now they hide whenever I come around. They are FAST! Blink and gone.

They are the hastatus species which I haven't really seen around. Nice and silver with black dots on their tails. If they come out tonight, I'll try and sneak a pic.

I haven't seen them eat yet, so I have no idea if they will feed out of the water column or search for food on the ground and leaves.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

One of my all-time favorite cories, great score!

They will get more comfortable and be out more once they settle in. Mine come out as a group at feeding time. I regularly feed all the fish toward the right front corner; the cories are sure to get their share and come to forage on the scraps my larger fish (Laetacara dorsigera) are dropping. The cories don't run from me now, even when my nose is 6" from the tank (no quick or sudden movement from me, of course).


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

It's been about 9 days and it's amazing how these fish can just disappear in my tank. I was certain they were all dead or jumped out of the tank. They are still quite shy and seem to have very good eye sight. Every once in a while one will swim out to investigate the tank and then freeze when it sees me. The slightest movement and away they hide. What a treat to see them swimming out and about but I was under the impression that these were not shy fish. It makes me worry that they don't like the water conditions. My cherry shrimp are doing great though, which I thought were more sensitive than fish. I hope they are good.


----------

